# FREE SHOUTOUTS!!!!



## u Cube (May 18, 2019)

It's hard to get subs isn't it? Yea. It is. Currently I am sitting at 172 subscribers on my channel "u Cube". I am by far not a big cubing channel however I do think I can help some smaller creators with less than 150 subs out. So if you have youtube channel and it has less than 150 subs then comment below for a shoutout in one of my upcoming videos! All I ask is that you subscribe to my channel to be eligible. A link can be found in my signature! It is first come first serve so I will probably give at most 2 shoutouts per video but maybe only one. So if you aren't featured in my next video it is probably because you were too slow. jk lol. But seriously, if you have under 150 subs (even if you have 0 subs you can still get a shoutout) let me know and subscribe!!!!


----------



## White KB (May 18, 2019)

Mine is "WhoCube" how do you get to 172?
It turns out I already subbed, but I turned on notifications


----------



## u Cube (May 19, 2019)

White KB said:


> Mine is "WhoCube" how do you get to 172?
> It turns out I already subbed, but I turned on notifications


I did a lot of SEO (search engine optimization) Also I promote all of my videos in this video gallery.
I'll be sure to give a shoutout!


----------



## Tony Acevedo (May 19, 2019)

It's your boi "Kendrick Cuber", I'm already subbed on two accounts as you know.


----------



## Roy88 (May 19, 2019)

subed my name is peanut cuber


----------



## u Cube (May 19, 2019)

Roy88 said:


> subed my name is peanut cuber





Tony Acevedo said:


> It's your boi "Kendrick Cuber", I'm already subbed on two accounts as you know.


Next video I will shout kendrick cuber and whocube and I will shoutout peanut cuber on the next vid


----------



## White KB (May 19, 2019)

Thanks for the shoutout thing!


----------



## u Cube (May 20, 2019)

White KB said:


> Thanks for the shoutout thing!


You are welcome! My next couple videos will be out either this week or next week!


----------



## Cuber2113 (Jun 30, 2019)

Is it still up? If yes my channel is 'The Social Cuber'


----------



## Etotheipi (Jul 1, 2019)

Is this only for cubing channels?


----------



## Quber43 (Jul 1, 2019)

My channel is "Quber43"and I have 10 subscribers ;-;


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Jul 1, 2019)

I sort of ditched my cubing channel cause I didn’t have fun on it anymore but I do have one for gaming called JiggsGuy


----------



## Ash Black (Jul 1, 2019)

i subbed, my channel is Milo Black


----------



## u Cube (Jul 2, 2019)

Cuber2113 said:


> Is it still up? If yes my channel is 'The Social Cuber'





Etotheipi said:


> Is this only for cubing channels?





ZenTheCuber said:


> I sort of ditched my cubing channel cause I didn’t have fun on it anymore but I do have one for gaming called JiggsGuy





Milo Black said:


> i subbed, my channel is Milo Black


I will be sure to give shoutouts to all of you! I won't be able to do all in one vid but I'll do 2 at a time. And no it isn't just for cubing channels


----------



## Etotheipi (Jul 3, 2019)

u Cube said:


> I will be sure to give shoutouts to all of you! I won't be able to do all in one vid but I'll do 2 at a time. And no it isn't just for cubing channels


ok thx. I dont have the channel yet, but its good to know =D


----------

